# suggest a good 6.5" component set under $150



## nb023 (Aug 27, 2010)

looking for an upgrade. if you have used the set first hand what are the pros/cons, and what amp did you use.

if it matters I mainly listen to rap music.


----------



## kurakindmitry (Aug 12, 2010)

Something from Hybrid Audio maybe


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

kurakindmitry said:


> Something from Hybrid Audio maybe


They start at $220 unless you find a used Imagine set. 



Are you looking to buy new or used? Suggesting a component set to someone really isn't all that easy. Everyone has their own personal taste so what sounds good to me may sound bad to you and vice versa. Do you like a bright tweeter or not?


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

nb023 said:


> looking for an upgrade. if you have used the set first hand what are the pros/cons, and what amp did you use.
> 
> if it matters I mainly listen to rap music.


Where in Canada are you?

The Imagine is a very good set. Try to find a pair to listen to.


----------



## pmman (May 20, 2009)

If you can find a set, the ppi 356cs have been awesome for the $120 i paid for them.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

I used Alpine's Type R components for a while. They were nice. The tweeter was a little harsh at first but after they were broken in they mellowed out and sounded alot better. Good midbass response as well. I kinda wish i still had them so i could use the midbass driver in my current setup. I ran them off of a Cadence TXA-3004 bridge (150RMSx2). More than enough power for them. The mid wsa very well built and pretty hefty, more than I expected it to be anway. The tweeters are in a swivel mount as well which was nice so you could aim it a bit. I am trying to think of some cons but cant think of any reason I wasnt pleased with them. They were hard to install but that was because the car had stock 4x6" speakers where I put them.


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Polk Audio MOMO (MMC6500 for 6'5'' and MMC5250 for 5'1/4'')
Great bass and midbass, will do incredibly good for rap.
X-overs allow for bi-amp which completly changes the way they sound (from VERY good to EVEN better)

And both (5250 and 6500) are on sale in callsifieds section and in your price range. 
I have MMC6500 for about a year now and if i was ever to change them for anything else i'd be Polk's SR series (which are way over $500 sooo...... lol)


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

crescendo ccx

Crescendo Audio :: Component Speaker Systems :: CCX65


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Which Headunit do you have?


----------



## nb023 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mahna Mahna said:


> Where in Canada are you?
> 
> The Imagine is a very good set. Try to find a pair to listen to.


I'm from BC. I've been to a few stores, but in Canada the selection is very limited. Mostly mainstream brands, which sucks. 



cbrei1023 said:


> I used Alpine's Type R components for a while. They were nice. The tweeter was a little harsh at first but after they were broken in they mellowed out and sounded alot better. Good midbass response as well. I kinda wish i still had them so i could use the midbass driver in my current setup. I ran them off of a Cadence TXA-3004 bridge (150RMSx2). More than enough power for them. The mid wsa very well built and pretty hefty, more than I expected it to be anway. The tweeters are in a swivel mount as well which was nice so you could aim it a bit. I am trying to think of some cons but cant think of any reason I wasnt pleased with them. They were hard to install but that was because the car had stock 4x6" speakers where I put them.


I was going to go with Type-R's at first, but I changed my mind. Trying to get something thats not so mainstream, I wanna be different. 



Vital said:


> Polk Audio MOMO (MMC6500 for 6'5'' and MMC5250 for 5'1/4'')
> Great bass and midbass, will do incredibly good for rap.
> X-overs allow for bi-amp which completly changes the way they sound (from VERY good to EVEN better)
> 
> ...


I have actually been looking at these and the DB series. 



eggyhustles said:


> crescendo ccx
> 
> Crescendo Audio :: Component Speaker Systems :: CCX65


Second time I've been recommended these. They are on my list for sure. And only $100, wow, thats what has me a little worried.


----------



## nb023 (Aug 27, 2010)

GENEXXA said:


> Which Headunit do you have?


I have a JVC AVX-810. I was on youtube yesterday just browsing and I came across the Pioneer AVIC-Z120BT and I have my heart set on getting it now.
Heres the video
YouTube - Exclusive First Look at the Pioneer AVIC-Z120BT brought to you by AVIC411.com


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha. I totally understand what you mean. Rainbow isn't as mainstream but you would need to save a bit more. If you can find a used set of SLC265s they might be in your range.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

everyone keeps suggesting these to me

MB Quart PVI-216 (pvi216) - 6-1/2" Component Speakers System - Sonic Electronix

u can get them from amazon for $135

they originally retail for $500+ so should be made with good quality


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

If you can afford, Seas, DLS and Morel make GOOD component set's.

C6A - DLS 6.5" 2-Way Component System
Tempo 6X- Morel 6.5" 2 Way Component System

I dont know you sells Seas in USA/Canada. But mayby some other members know's.
You can always order from Norway


----------



## nb023 (Aug 27, 2010)

cbrei1023 said:


> Haha. I totally understand what you mean. Rainbow isn't as mainstream but you would need to save a bit more. If you can find a used set of SLC265s they might be in your range.


Thanks, I don't know if I want to buy used speakers though. 



Cruzer said:


> everyone keeps suggesting these to me
> 
> MB Quart PVI-216 (pvi216) - 6-1/2" Component Speakers System - Sonic Electronix
> 
> ...


I've been reading up on these and its really 50/50. Some people say they're great others say they're harsh. The quality has apparently gone down since MB Quart was bought out by maxxxsonics. 



GENEXXA said:


> If you can afford, Seas, DLS and Morel make GOOD component set's.
> 
> C6A - DLS 6.5" 2-Way Component System
> Tempo 6X- Morel 6.5" 2 Way Component System
> ...


Thanks. My audio installer recommended that I get Morels or Focals but I believe the good ones are out of my range .


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

nb023 said:


> Thanks, I don't know if I want to buy used speakers though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so whats your plan?


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

What about Hertz? They make good ****


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

here u go a thread about hertz speakers against those mb quart 216s

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mb-quart-216-qsc-vs-hertz-165-mlk-milles.html


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep in mind, that installations is 80% of the sound. Great installations = great sound.
And then you have the amp. Is the amp ****, the sound will be ****.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

nb023 said:


> Second time I've been recommended these. They are on my list for sure. *And only $100, wow, thats what has me a little worried*.


Nothing wrong with going under budget 

I would go DIY myself 

I've installed a few JBL comps lately and they appear to be pretty nice for not a lot of cash.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

circa40 said:


> Nothing wrong with going under budget
> 
> I would go DIY myself
> 
> I've installed a few JBL comps lately and they appear to be pretty nice for not a lot of cash.


if u go diy its hard to keep budget lower from what people have suggested to me.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> if u go diy its hard to keep budget lower from what people have suggested to me.


Sure you can. There are plenty of stuff out there. I would bet you can get a nice set of tweets/mids for well under $100. If you want to go passive, I would think you can find some passives on ebay or in the classifies section and still have a killer set of comps for about $100


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Do-it-Yourself


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

circa40 said:


> Sure you can. There are plenty of stuff out there. I would bet you can get a nice set of tweets/mids for well under $100. If you want to go passive, I would think you can find some passives on ebay or in the classifies section and still have a killer set of comps for about $100


so show us??

i wanna see what DIYers would use instead of say
MB quart PVI-216 (pvi216) - 6-1/2" Component Speakers System for $130-140


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> so show us??
> 
> i wanna see what DIYers would use instead of say
> MB quart PVI-216 (pvi216) - 6-1/2" Component Speakers System for $130-140



Doing this used is the easies, I got 6.5" 3" and tweets shipped for 100 bucks.

But he did say he was warry about going used so Ill try new.

If he wanted to go passive (I wouldent with a DIY set, but thats just me) I would send him some MBQ crossovers. They cross around 3.5K I think really not sure though. Say 10 bucks for them. 

Parts express is great for finding nice speakers. In fact they have some decent 6.5s for sale right now for 10 bucks.

Peerless 835004 SDS 6-1/2" Woofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com

plays 38-6000HZ. Good frequency response (I cant find any detailed information about frequency response though.

So 20+ shipping for mids. Then find some tweets on there, dayton has a nice selection. I'd look at something like this since it looks easy to mount and can be crossed pretty low if need be.

Dayton ND28F-6 1-1/8" Neodymium Dome Tweeter | Parts-Express.com

40 + shipping for them takes us to 60 + shipping.

Now if he decided to use my passives he would prob end up at 70 bucks + shipping. Depending on what he has for amps he could go active and get an external processor, unless that HU can do active. Going new on that could put him over budget. Prob around 200 all said and done. Look through the classifides and he could find something for cheap.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

And thats gonna sound better than a $135 set by mb quart that originally retailed for $500+?


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

This option is a killer.
Tang Band W3-871
Tang Band W6-1139

This had the best sound score in an Norwegian EMMA (SQ Comp) car.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> And thats gonna sound better than a $135 set by mb quart that originally retailed for $500+?


More money does not mean more quality.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

cbrei1023 said:


> More money does not mean more quality.


No one said it did. I asked a legit question. Im so thankful you could take the time to answer it.

where can i get some decent crossovers for cheap brand new if i cant find a used deal?


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> No one said it did. I asked a legit question. Im so thankful you could take the time to answer it.





Cruzer said:


> And thats gonna sound better than a $135 set by mb quart that originally retailed for $500+?


You mentioned values and made sure the say that MSRP was 500+ even tho your not paying that. Sounds like your implying that they should sound better due to price. Sorry for misunderstanding.

To answer the question... shortly

In a superior install the DIY setup would sound better. It would depend on things like deadening location of drivers, quality of the work, etc. The overall sound quality is also very subjective. If those MBQ tweets are in fact harsh, they would drive me nuts and I would be more a fan of the DIY setup. Also the OP wants to stay away from mainstreatm products. What better a way to do it than a DIY system.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> where can i get some decent crossovers for cheap brand new if i cant find a used deal?


I dont think you will. Prob 50-80 bucks min


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess a little spoon feeding since it is the "dumb question forum".....

Tweeter: 
Vifa NE19VTS-04 3/4" Silk Dome Tweeter | Parts-Express.com

$23ea x 2 = $46.00

Mid:
As cbrei1023 linked...
Peerless 835004 SDS 6-1/2" Woofer 4 Ohm | Parts-Express.com

$10ea x 2 = $20.00

Passives:
With some help of the driver response graphs and frequency response info I would start off with these: 
1 PAIR 2 WAY PASSIVE CROSSOVER CAR AUDIO - eBay (item 370391658006 end time Oct-02-10 12:50:49 PDT)

$20/pr

Or you can start a WTB passives thread in the classified section

Grand total: $86.00


If spending more cash is what you want, you can replace the Vifa tweeters with these:
Vifa NE25VTS-04 1" Silk Dome Tweeter | Parts-Express.com
or these:
Vifa XT25SC90-04 1" Dual Radiator Tweeter | Parts-Express.com

Either way, you'll spend about $100 or less. 

If you feel adventurous you can go active and save $20 on the passives. 

I've installed many many MBQ comps in the past and the only time where they sound decent IMO was when the customer had a good EQ to tame the highs. The Premium and "Q" line do have excellent mids though. 

I have installed the DIY set that I linked above in an active set-ups and they sound excellent for the cash.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

sounds good...

especially if i spend $100 and get the same quality as the mb quarts, i saved money.

or if i spend pretty much same and blow them away, even better.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good thread! I'm kinda in the same boat. Would you have to go active with a diy setup? Or could I get some crossovers and do passive? I'm not really intersted in doing active due to budget constraints.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

You could always make your own crossovers. 
YouTube have some video guides, but how good they are, cant I judge.


----------



## Marcus Kill-Box (Nov 23, 2009)

Love this thread..Im in the same boat too.
-need some comps
-not much time available
-diy or spx177r or 365cs is my considerations right now

wish i had more experience with diy components...the listings are of great help...is there a thread with diy comp builds and links??? i off to look.......


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Parts-Express.com

LOW/HIGH/BAND PASS CROSSOVERS from Parts Express ship same day and come with 45 day money back guarantee. Free Shipping Available. Order free 10,000 product catalog.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

would one of the dayton 2 way crossovers work? they have a few to choose from and all under $30 which is great.


----------



## seabreeze (Sep 1, 2010)

My vote would be the HAT Imagine

Additionally someone else mentioned the mmc polk mommo, look for the older version mc polk mommo @ woofers etc . 199 a pair, perfect for rap, play loud,very goodmidass , perfect for rap


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

seabreeze said:


> My vote would be the HAT Imagine
> 
> Additionally someone else mentioned the mmc polk mommo, look for the older version mc polk mommo @ woofers etc . 199 a pair, perfect for rap, play loud,very goodmidass , perfect for rap


Neither of those are under $150 bro, did u read the thread name?


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

i got a zapco iforce comp set 140 shipped lmk


----------

